# Antique fishing reel - first dives of 2018



## blobbottlebob (May 16, 2018)

I guess an antique fishing reel is not totally unexpected when you are scuba diving, but I'm ahead of my story.

My boat wasn't running right last year, so, I thought the canoe would be safer for my first trip out. Plus, Coldwater was diving off a kayak. The canoe should work great. It has good storage space. It's easy to launch. You don't need a permit or even a motor, you can paddle it out. We planned to dive a cool lake that we rarely go to with limited access.

And then this . . .


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 16, 2018)

No way that was going to strap onto my pick up and not be a hazard to every other human on the road.
Change of plans.
We discussed ideas but rivers were out. We've had 6 inches of rain this month. Way too much current. We settled on an over-picked spot that used to have stuff years ago. But at least it was something, a start to our dive season.

After the middle of my second tank, I had found a few crappy crowns and a common and damaged milk. Then while searching around a submerged stump, I felt the reel. It was so lucky and it totally saved my trip.


----------



## coldwater diver (May 18, 2018)

Hi Bob,
             Yup that's a tad big! Sorry I have not been on in a while, check those rivers once they calm down. I hope you find lots of good stuff this year. Kevin


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 19, 2018)

Thanks Kevin. I hope you have a great year too.


----------

